# 19'x17' HO scale layout



## cabledawg

Another request by a MTF member, this one has been fun. Based on the prototype Missouri and North Arkansas RR set in 1907, this layout should lok pretty good as it winds through the famous Ozarks.

This is only a preliminary run, as I'm still working a few bugs out. The mainline has a 22"R minimum, but the turnouts are mixed based on what I needed to fit in certain places.











Hap, I had to move Harrison due to the size of the yard. I tried to fit it on the corner, but it just wouldnt fit, so I shifted everything "south" on the line. And the Leslie yard is supposed to be part of the wye, but it's just too tight. I'm almost wondering if the Joplin yard (I forgot the label, but its the yard at the top) should be eliminated and move Berryville there. Berryville was originally just a branch off the main, but you could use Harrison as the "starting point" for the runs to Berryville and Leslie.


----------



## Big Ed

To bad you couldn't take out some of the walkway's.
The space you gain is more room for the RR.

Would a couple of access drop down panels work for whoever you made these for?

Just a thought.


----------



## haphall

Pretty darned impressive Dawg. Both Harrison and Leslie are so different than what I'm used to looking at, but they seem to accomplish the same thing functionally. Still lots of room for scenery and industries... that's all good. I'll let this soak in for a bit. Let's see what the others have to suggest.
You did a super job given what you had to work with. Thank you.


----------



## cabledawg

The walkways arent the issue, it's the large window (the blue line at the bottom of the drawing) that Hap didnt want blocked by trackwork. The Leslie portion really isnt an issue though, I just made a runaround back to the wye so trains can still get turned in some fashion. But the Joplin yard is supposed to be somewhat hidden as it isnt an active part of the layout, so trains are shown coming in from Joplin, drop off freight at Berryville, interchange at Harrison, then run on to Leslie (and a few towns in between that are not shown). So if Joplin is removed, everything can move up inthe drawing and make more room for Harrison on that corner. Then Harrison becomes the center for ops. Berryville can still have a small wye, it just wont have anything after it.


----------



## cabledawg

haphall said:


> Pretty darned impressive Dawg. Both Harrison and Leslie are so different than what I'm used to looking at, but they seem to accomplish the same thing functionally. Still lots of room for scenery and industries... that's all good. I'll let this soak in for a bit. Let's see what the others have to suggest.
> You did a super job given what you had to work with. Thank you.


You're welcome, Hap. It's actually been fun looking through all the stuff you sent about the RR, especially the maps. I did a google map search and almost all the lines have been removed. In fact that big yard and engine house is now a cemetary and junction for two highways.


----------



## tooter

Hey Dawg, 

Clever using your turntable as both a turnaround and a runaround. I saw the same turnaround/runaround idea in a real life pic of a small narrow gauge railroad...











...and am planning to doing something similar in mine. 

Greg


----------



## haphall

Bummer! I wrote a giant post and had timed out and lost it.
Basically...a few miles from Berryville was a pitiful little tunnel (the line's only one) so that seemed a reasonable place to start. No other reason. The yard was basically a place for the big hand in the sky to get things going... work space for me. Otherwise, moving Berryville to the wall makes sense. It eliminates an aisle, and allows for the Harrison yard to get a bit fatter.
I'm getting used to the new 'Leslie peninsula.' It allows access from both sides with adequate room for industries nearer the wall.
A couple of considerations: I think in terms of 4x8 sheets of plywood. All the peninsula corners can be rounded and dressed with fascia. Need to shorten the leg on the top wall by a foot or so to get some more room by the door. The St. Joe passing siding can be shorter.
And I still need to accomodate the White and Buffalo Rivers. It's feeling close Dawg.


----------



## cabledawg

Redone with Berryville as the north end and Leslie as the far south end. The wyes are still there to give the feel of going somewhere. Harrison is a little bigger, but I didnt change the overall layout at all.

Hap I didnt see your post until now, so I'll do up another design with your corrections. It'll be alittle bit since I have to go make dinner.


----------



## haphall

Leslie is great in this version.


----------



## cabledawg

I shortened up St Joe, added a small logging track (although I might try to put it closer to Leslie) and moved Berryville over a foot further from the door.

If you just want to model the tunnel, you can put one over the spur that goes into the corner at the Berryville wye. Then you dont see the track ending. Other wise, just pick a place and put it there =) I found the Buffalo River and you shoul be able to fit it in the corner above Leslie, but the White River is way further north than alot of these towns, so I'm not sure where you wanted it. Again, maybe just pick a spot. It's not uncommon to modify stuff on a prototype to include stuff you like that may not have been on the real thing. That's the fun part of modeling!


----------



## haphall

About 5 miles east of St. Joe is a similar little whistle stop with a passing siding, water tank and a standard depot. Immediately east of that, where the siding rejoins the mainline, the line crosses the Buffalo. I left the town (Gilbert) off the layout because I would end up with a train entering one town when it was barely past the last one. Looks like I can easily accomodate it with some benchwork changes in the corner between St. Joe and Leslie.
I like the little logging line you added. I may have it cross the river too.
It still feels like westbound (top) trains are just heading into the wall, but I guess that big hand in the sky will be doing its work in the Harrison and Leslie yards. I can live with that. How large is the turntable you've shown in Harrison?


----------



## cabledawg

The westbound trains are heading into the wall. The wye is to give the allusion that there is something out there other than what you see on the layout. You can always go with the first one and I'll keep working the Harrison yard to fit in the corner. I'm not done with either one but hought you'd like to see the initial designs before I got too far.

The turntable is 12", so a scale 87', which is a tad bigger than the one listed for Harrison which is 80'.


----------



## haphall

I think both Harrison and Leslie are improvements over the first draft. That loop down to Berryville is really space hungry! I'm tempted to just remove the wye and that whole peninsula and go back to the tunnel and staging along the wall. Berryville doesn't have any unique modeling possiblities other than it's wye really.


----------



## cabledawg

I'll change it tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## haphall

Thanks Dawg. I feel like I'm nitpicking too much over all this but I'll be living with whatever we end up with for awhile. I really appreciate your efforts.
I may have to add a Cabledawg Surveyors business to the layout.


----------



## cabledawg

Not nitpicking. It's your layout, if you dont like it, you gotta say something. 

Let's say you go to a barber and get haircut you dont like, if you dont say anything to the barber you'll end up just going around complaining about the cruddy job until you get it cut again. I'm the barber and I want to know if you dont like the cut so I can do what I can to fix it so you like it. Otherwise you wont be happy, and I cant have that


----------



## cabledawg

Here ya go Hap. Joplin and Eureka Springs are back on the map, the yard at Harrison is revised (I'm working on yet another revision that will actually round the corner) and everything south of Harrison is untouched.


----------



## cabledawg

Modified Harrison, although I think the last one was much better.


----------



## haphall

I agree. Having 'parking spaces' off the turntable isn't better than two tracks inbound. I don't have the locos (yet), and don't know that we need them.
I'm also thinking we can equalize the two aisles a bit. I'm just thinking ease of operation here. Say 3-3 1/2 feet?
What you have is close to what I had in mind for the room itself if that's any consolation.
You say you have yet another revision in mind...?
It's amazing how easy it was to let go of Berryville when push came to shove. This seems more manageable for where my skills are capable of reaching.
BTW, does your software generate a parts list? how many RH, LH, etc.?


----------



## cabledawg

Well the reason for having the "parking" in Harrison was to replicate the huge roundhouse they have. The two tracks in front of the turntable were to be engine servicing tracks (like sand/water/coal/etc).

AS for the parts list, I can generate one, but it wont be accurate with part numbers since I used generic Atlas code 100 just to design the layout. I can tell you how many LH/RH turnouts and what sizes (mostly #4) and there are two Peco turnouts in there that may be hard to find in code 70. On the second to last design I posted, there are two of these goofy turnouts. One is onthe south end of Harrison and one on the north end of Leslie.


----------



## haphall

This one is more like Harrison is actually laid out with the yard on the eastbound side of town. I'm looking at 29 turnouts and the three wyes? That's manageable. I'm about halfway there.


----------



## cabledawg

So did you want me to run a parts list? If so, which one (just give me the post #).


----------



## haphall

I'm pleased with post #18 with a request and a question. 
1-I want that turn to begin closer to the top wall so I can model this little tunnel I have in mind. Looks to me like three LHs feeding that staging area would be a solution.
2-I keep looking at this and wish there was a way to equalize the width of the aisles but I can't see where that adjustment could take place. Do you see a way to move that whole middle peninsula toward the top a foot?
If not, we're already there.


----------



## haphall

First attempt at posting a pic to MTF. Hope it's not too large.


----------



## cabledawg

Actually I had one with equal isles; not sure what happened to it. It's an easy fix though. And yeah I can move that upper track and redo the Joplin/Eureka Springs yard. Give me a little bit and I'll have it posted up.


----------



## cabledawg

I had to redo it since apperantly I didnt save the last one. Let me know what you think and if it's what you had in mind.










If you're wondering about the green line, I just used it to trace the mainline through Harrison.


----------



## haphall

Yes! That's what I have in mind. 
Curious, I was just studying a printout of the last version and traced that very line thinking that's a good first target for completion. Probably a year out, but gotta start somewhere.


----------



## cabledawg

Good to hear! And if for some reason during the build you change your mind and need something tweeked or changed outright, you know where to find me!

BTW here is the pic you tried to post earlier.


----------



## haphall

Thanks Dawg. This process has jump started my juices to get going.


----------



## haphall

One more thing if your software has such a function. Can you show RH and LH switches as colors? Like blue for LH, red for RH or something similar? I'm getting eye strain studying this printout. What software do you use?


----------



## cabledawg

I use AnyRail. I'll change that last design I posted tonight to show the different turnouts.


----------



## tjcruiser

Dawg,

Neat photo. The visual perspective threw me for a while ... I couldn't figure out where the tracks were ahead of the train ... didn't realize it was a tunnel portal. Neat!

TJ


----------



## haphall

Can your software indicate which turnouts are 4, 6, 8, etc?


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Dawg,
> 
> Neat photo. The visual perspective threw me for a while ... I couldn't figure out where the tracks were ahead of the train ... didn't realize it was a tunnel portal. Neat!
> 
> TJ



That is an old tanker, notice the wooden catwalks and big rivets?


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> That is an old tanker, notice the wooden catwalks and big rivets?


Looks like the Hunley submarine!


----------



## cabledawg

haphall said:


> Can your software indicate which turnouts are 4, 6, 8, etc?


I tried to color code the turnouts, but the program flips out and highlights all the yard tracks too, so I just pulled the parts list. Here's what you have in the latest version:

RH #4 x18
LH #4 x7 (apperantly I like to turn right)
RH Peco ST244 Curve x3
Wye x4

If you need anything else, let me know. I've been running a few of these in TrainPlayer and I gotta say, you would enjoy any of these. They each have thier ups and downs, but equally fun to run. Too bad I cant build all the layouts I design. I'd need an airport hanger to do it, but I'd never be bored


----------



## haphall

Pardon my newbie ignorance here. I see two curved turnouts going into the Harrison yard, and two wyes in Leslie. I'm not seeing the others.


----------



## cabledawg

No worries on the newb question, they all look the same after awhile. Trust me, they all look the same. 

There are two wyes in the logging track above St Joe and one more curved turnout leading into Leslie.


----------



## haphall

I had completely missed the little logging runaround outside St. Joe. I'm guessing the other curved turnout is the one feeding the wye in Leslie?


----------



## cabledawg

haphall said:


> I'm guessing the other curved turnout is the one feeding the wye in Leslie?


Where the mainline first comes into Leslie and one branch goes right to make the industry track and the other goes to the wye, that's where the third curved turnout is located.

Keep in mind too that the curved turnouts are code 100. I think Walthers makes a code 83 version, but I'd hae to play around with it to see if they are the same for curvature.


----------



## haphall

And I was hoping for code 70 for the mainline and code 55 for the yards. I've heard horror stories about code 70 flex-track. And I don't see anyone offering code 70 curved turnouts. Guess I'm gonna learn how to make some turnouts.


----------



## cabledawg

Well most everything I used, you should be able to find in code 83. I just use code 100 because it's easier for me to find the pieces in the program. But I have a limited number of brands and sizes too. SO for something like this where you dont really need a true parts list, I tend to fall back on good ole code 100.

If you are going to solder the joints, the code wont matter much on the turnouts. You'll just have to make sure you step down the roadbed underneath so the tops of the rails are level.


----------



## haphall

Hope you saved that file Dawg. A few minor changes and a request.
First, I kept getting confused by seeing 'Settlement' where it's placed. Settlement was the next stop on the mainline going east. The wye in Leslie went out to the cooperage yards. That was the biggest industry on the line and deserves some attention, so I've made a few changes to get us a bit closer to prototype. I also extended the peninsula another foot into the room and removed one spur and added another. Hopefully my scan will post.
My question: Is there a way we can move Harrison yard to fill the entire side of that peninsula? The yard map shows the turntable feeding the 3 stall roundhouse and engines could continue through to the backshop and rejoin the yard. Similarly, the car shops also rejoined the yard eastbound (to Helena on the map). We could add close to a foot to the width of the peninsula but not much more. I'll try to post the yard map too, but it's upside down compared to your plan.
I'd just like to get Harrison yard relative to itself as close as we can.


----------



## cabledawg

I'll mess around with it some. Just remember, we're trying to cram Harrison into about a third of the space. Looking at a map its roughly 3000'+ from one end to the other and we have about a scale 1000' to work with. I think I can get more in there, but you dont want so much that it overflows into the Joplin/Eureka Springs area or to far towards St Joe.


----------



## haphall

It also occurs to me that the backdrop could be moved down a foot. That would require repositioning the little logging runaround, but that was an arbitrary placement anyway. That would certainly widen the space for the Harrison Yard though. 
We're looking at a layout that's morphing into two yards connected with a small run of track past St. Joe. That's not a bad thing.


----------



## haphall

I found a few pictures of the Harrison Yard on the web today. I'm guessing these are a bit after 1907, but building placement is the same. Pictures 1 and 2 are from opposite ends of the yard. I just thought I'd share. Maybe help give a feel for what we're going for.


----------



## novice

Sweet - I've never seen a "real life" round house and turntable - thanks.

Sounds like you're gonna have a fun layout.


----------



## cabledawg

OK, I think I have this as close as I can get it. Harrison looks backwards, and it is kinda, but geographically it's correct. THe yard is only slightly larger from before, but the car shops are seperated from the yard leads. You have to use the roundhouse as a passthru again, but its a space saving technique for models, not prototypical. St Joe got really scrunched up but I could probably shift those tracks around to look a little better; Harrison was my main focus tonight.

Anyways it's geting late here, so I'm off to bed. Let me know what you think and if I did this right. If space wasnt an issue, I'd love to build the whole Harrison yard and just have Leslie, Berryville and a yard to represent Joplin. Harrison would take up alot of space, but essentially be the center of operations on the layout with Leslie and Berryville being points to run the trains out to, and Joplin as a means to bring fresh trains into and out of the scene (using your tunnel idea).


----------



## haphall

I'm afraid we're still not getting where I had hoped. The problem isn't your skills or efforts at all. I finally realize I was just hoping to get too much railroad into my given space. In N scale, we would have been fine. But I'm too invested in HO already. Also, at 63 with glaucoma, I don't think N is the scale for these old eyes.
So, back to the drawing board (if you're not already sick of the M&NA). I have been studying the 'Jim Bennet' map I sent in post 43 (Harrison Yard). Let's go with that as the whole layout. Maybe rotate it clockwise a shade so there's a 'flat' side against the wall, and straighten the curve between the depot and the yard for the same reason. That would put Crooked Creek along the front fascia. The top left can still go around the room's corner to a small staging yard. Don't know yet what to do with the window corner of the room. I'm open.
I know you have other folks wanting your CAD services and I appreciate the time you've spent on this one for me. If you want to get to them and put this on the back burner for awhile, I understand.


----------



## haphall

Disregard #49. The more I let this last plan grow on me, the better it feels. The only thing holding me back are those spurs off the turntable, and everything else is great. So why toss out the whole thing when there's only one little detail that's hanging me up?


----------



## haphall

Here's my last little wrinkle with Harrison Yard. I flipped the sketch to more closely match your plan. A train comes from Joplin (top of your plan), goes past the depot (a crossover at the depot would be nice) and into the yard to take water, dump ash, etc. then can cross the turntable into the engine house and then continue through the backshop as needed and rejoin track eastbound for Leslie. That cluster of buildings and operation would be fun to model.
The top half (near the aisle) is perfect. It's just that part near the backdrop that needs attention. Maybe there's not room. That's your call.
Anyway, that's my take on it. Whatcha think?


----------



## cabledawg

Hap, I've been working on this one for a few days now and I think I have the overall layout figured out. It isn't done by any means, but I wanted you to see what I was working on. Since you have tons of space, I wanted to see how much stuff I jam into the room. Plus you mentioned moving Joplin/Eureka Springs to a lower level for staging and I have that sketched in.

The only part of this I dont personnally like is where Leslie is. To get to the other side you have to duck under the table, but there is space for maintenance up against the wall.


----------



## haphall

Some thoughts:
First, thanks for getting back to this. I can appreciate that you have a life and family outside MTF. Finding time to help me along with this phase of the layout means a great deal to me.
Now, from the top. I've scrapped the helix idea going down to a staging area. I'm thinking it would require 4' minimum and I don't see where it could fit. Also, there's no reason not to run it along the top wall, thus eliminating the big loop and regaining some aisle. A 2' shelf should be adequate (and still allow for a tunnel.)
I'm glad you managed to squeeze Berryville back in. That entire 'Berryville peninsula' could move up about a foot for that matter and still allow for the top aisle to be almost 3'. That loop sure is hungry for real estate isn't it?
For that matter, with just a 2' shelf at the top, everything could move up a foot. If we removed a foot (9"?) from the end of the wye in Leslie, it would allow 18" or so to walk around the end and get to that bottom corner without a duckunder.
Still studying it. Probably more ramblings later. Glad I'm a skinny guy.


----------



## haphall

Do you have MSTS as well as TP? I stumbled on to a MSTS group awhile back googling the M&NA yards and someone mentioned having the whole line in MSTS. Don't know if that would help or not. I've never looked at either.


----------



## cabledawg

I dont have MSTS. I'll have to look that one up.

YOu could still have the loop down to the staging area and just call in Joplin/ES. You wont have to scenic the staging area and you could add another turntable under there to turn the trains. Just sayin........

Like I said, I'm not done with this. I just wanted to show you how much more I could fit into the space with narrower shelves and winding pathways.


----------



## haphall

The more I study this one, the less it feels right. I'd rather lose Berryville and get more of the Harrison yard. We've also lost a bit of the Leslie yard as well as the extension on toward Settlement. Filling the room isn't as much a priority as sticking to the prototype... as best we can anyway.


----------



## cabledawg

Here's the latest rendition. I shrunk up the isles and made Berryville smaller. Harrison is actually bigger in this layout that any other I've done, even though it doesnt look like it is. Leslie will continue to get worked until I can make it similar to the one you like; right now it is also the biggest one I've done. I also added the St Joe siding back in.










I will work on a version with Berryville taken out and Joplin/ES down to a 18" shelf. Tha should net me another foot or so to add to Leslie. And the round house in Harrison is a trick I've wanted to do on a layout: have a drive through roundhouse. THe center stall would have an opening in back as a pass thru for the locos. So far on TrainPlayer, I havent used it, but its there anyways. Just another space saving technique.


----------



## haphall

We're close, real close.
I'm thinking... where the main line enters Leslie (from the left now), is looks like we can move all of Leslie left about 9" (1 straight piece of track). Would that allow enough space to curve the track exiting Leslie (main line) down to the corner of the room along another shelf? That would allow me to model Settlement, which is just an unfinished stub basically, and use that empty corner?
Those couple of spurs in the Leslie yard would be nice to get back in if there's room.
The Harrison yard is almost what I'm looking for. I like the drive through approach and the location of the roundtable relative to the rest of the yard. As much of the Harrison Yard Flipped.jpg sketch as can be stuck in (cattle yard, back shops, etc.) is what we're after.
If we have to sacrifice the Berryville peninsula to get more room for Harrison and Leslie, then so be it.
We're getting real close to finishing this layout. You've taken my loosely thought out dreams and turned them into a blueprint. I really appreciate your efforts (and patience) through all this.


----------



## haphall

*Good news for the M&NA*

A buddy came over last evening for beers and such. He does alot of remodeling and contractor work...pretty knowledgeable fellow. We took a look at the room where the layout is proposed and he said, 1) the floor shouldn't need to be leveled, just patch the cracks and put a heavy, watertight sealer on to prevent moisture from wicking up to the carpet; and, 2) we finally got a sheet of plywood pulled back and discovered the room is also insulated with pink, roll insulation. So the plywood went back up and all I have to do now is drywall. These are both major dollar savers for old Hap!
Makes me wonder... why would someone insulate a garage? Methinks a previous owner was doing some 'horticulture' in here. Two steel doors and bars on the laundry room windows? Hmmm.


----------



## novice

haphall said:


> Makes me wonder... why would someone insulate a garage? Methinks a previous owner was doing some 'horticulture' in here. Two steel doors and bars on the laundry room windows? Hmmm.


I insulated my garage in California for several reasons:

I had my trains out there along with some inventory I wanted to keep from being exposed to extreme temps.

Also, started using the garage for a work shed and ran some exhaust tubing for a vacuum system - just figured since I had the time and money, go ahead and insulate as well.

Thanks to the advice I got here, I'm just finishing insulating my shed as well.

Worked great in both winter and summer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

haphall said:


> Makes me wonder... why would someone insulate a garage?


When I built this house I had the garage insulated. Why? Well, it's dirt cheap to do it when it's being built, not so cheap if I decided to do it later on.


----------



## cabledawg

Wow it's been awhile. I have a new design with Berryville taken out, a full yard as the Joplin/ES area, and the Settlement branchline added back in. I also have shown a proposed alternate location for Settlement to extend the branchline. Hap, I know Settlement didnt originally have a turntable, but I added one to ease turning trains. It's easily taken out; not really vital to the layout. I still need to rework Leslie to fit on the shelf similar to what it was in earlier versions, but this one is alot longer.











OOPS! Looks like I forgot to hook that one track back into place. Darnit..........


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think you need some twisted tracks for Joplin!  I have been out there a few times in the last year, and the motel I normally stay at is just a memory! What a mess!


----------



## cabledawg

Too soon?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That looks about right.


----------



## haphall

y'all are cruel


----------



## haphall

I liked #5 better than this. No need for a turntable at Joplin/Eureka Springs and 2 or, at the most, 3 tracks will be adequate. And certainly no need for a turntable at Settlement either. That's an 'under construction' dead end. And I'd rather have the Berryville loop back in than enough space to have a square dance in the middle of the room.
I appreciate your effort but the Harrison Yard just doesn't resemble the Harrison Yard.

What does 'too soon' mean?


----------



## cabledawg

I'd like to build the Harrison the way it's supposed to be, but the few attempts I've made end up taking a very deep shelf that would be hard to reach over for maintenance or scenery. And I know the turntables didnt need to be in there, I added them to show you where you could fit them into the layout should you decide them neccesary for turning trains at those locations.

Let me mess with Harrison one more time. I have a few more tricks up my sleeve to fit big layouts into small spaces. I'll try to get the old Leslie back into the layout too.


----------



## haphall

What king of reach are we looking at to do Harrison more like the prototype? Another foot is manageable...maybe a bit more. 
We could stop the curve down to Settlement right about where you've put the word 'Settlement.' Looks about 2 1/2-3 feet from the corner. That would allow a bit more space for Leslie without a duckunder.
Of course, we could expand Harrison by several feet to do it right and put a 2' x 2' removeable square smack dab in the middle and pray I won't need access often. Problem is: that solution would work much better if there was just scenery on top rather than a big chunk of the yard. The track connection would become an issue I'm thinking.


----------



## cabledawg

Hap, take alook at this one. This is as close to the actual Harrison layout as I can get. It's about half the scale footage as the prototype (you'd need about 35 feet to do it right, and that's not including the leads in/out) and I skimped on a few of the service tracks and one of the yard tracks. I built Leslie the same way. Literally had the pictures in front of me while I layed the tracks. Leslie is angled backwards and I couldnt remember which way to settlement off the wye, but it's close.


----------



## haphall

*M&NA RR Master Plan*

You've got it!
I'll probably narrow the top aisle and stick those two spurs back in. And connect the center track off the turntable to that spur you've shown. Looks like a 3-stall engine house will be plenty.The reach problem goes away with access from both sides on Harrison. Good solution.
I'm curious about those two little spurs (the tuning fork arrangement). Couldn't stand that much unused space?
An aside: I much prefer that it's open when you enter the room too. I just don't like entering a room and coming up against a barrier.
I like it Dawg. Thank you. Glad I didn't start benchwork yet. So why didn't you start with this?


----------



## haphall

*M&NA lives on*

Dawg. If you're willing to revisit this railroad, I've got a handful of changes to look at. You didn't think I'd left did you? I've been working in the garage alot and seeing how everything would fit together out there, and studying this green plan you worked up. Most of this is cosmetic and I could catch it during benchwork, but thought it would be nice to have a 'master' to work from. Five basic areas to change.
1. Bring the Eureka/Joplin yard (staging) down at a right angle and maybe start with a curved LH. Leave about 18" from the door, The yard would be 4' almost, by 18". Three or maybe four tracks.
2. Move that entire top right corner of the layout into the corner of the room. That should give me another 18" or so of trains just running through scenery (want more of that).
3. The Harrison Yard. First, I want to add a piece of benchwork to allow those two spurs I've sketched. One is to the cattle pens. Next, extend two tracks coming off the turntable. The engine house sits there. Add that little short spur to the coach shop and remove those two spurs heading out of the yard. Now, I want the _entire_ yard moved to the top right about a foot. That should accomodate...
4. Add the lift out straight out from the workroom door. Seems to make more sense than always going to the corner to get to the 'inside.'
Leslie and Settlement are fine. Settlement gets the river and all that real estate in Leslie can handle a logging spur down the road.
Anyway... when you get some time, I'd like your take on this. 
Anyone else too of course. I'm still trying to figure this all out.


----------



## haphall

I guess Cabledawg has moved on? hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

haphall said:


> I guess Cabledawg has moved on? hwell:


I don't think so, from his profile.



> Last Activity: Today 10:07 AM


----------



## cabledawg

Hap, my computer with that file is in the ER; it suffered a bad virus attack. I have anyrail on my laptop, and many of the previous versions of your layout, but until the other one comes back, I'm kinda stuck.


----------



## haphall

Just haven't heard from you for a while. At least you're still numbered among the living.
~Hap


----------



## cabledawg

For now :laugh:


----------

